# Kombucha



## erehweslefox

So, anyone try making this, ever? I feel like it is within my capabilities, but I have no idea where to begin....

Thoughts?

TBS


----------



## GotGarlic

The whole idea seems nasty to me. Don't even want to try it.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm sure I'm not the only person here who's never heard of it. May I suggest it would be helpful to others if you explained a little before asking the question?

I'll share what I found...How To Make Kombucha Tea at Home — Cooking Lessons from The Kitchn | The Kitchn


----------



## Cheryl J

I'll stick with brewed tea on ice, with fresh lemon wedges.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm with you Cheryl, I adore the pitchers of brewed iced tea my SC makes for me. He has a special recipe he uses and there's always this delicious brew available in the fridge.

That was an interesting read about Kombucha though.


----------



## LizStreithorst

I think it sounds totally cool.  I'd have to taste it before I ever invested the time to make it.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'll stick with jamaica and regular ice tea, thank you.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Our new landlord (the Missus) owns a Yoga Studio and yesterday had a seminar on how to make Kombucha at home.

My GF went and she is addicted to this stuff, she loves it, and described the taste in the same way as the author of that site you posted Kayelle.

Did you know that folks buy this stuff in the "health food stores" for $5 a serving (a large bottle).

My GF said that the gal who was conducting the seminar yesterday said that you can make a GALLON of this stuff for about $1.50!
Kombucha is all the rage in the natural food world right now, what with the
"healthy gut" movement of late... it all sounds pretty okey-dokey to me.
A healthy gut supports a healthy body.

Hmmm, I may have found my new "racket"


----------



## GotGarlic

It's pretty common for "health" and "natural" food stores to exaggerate the benefits of whatever they sell. There doesn't seem to be much actual evidence that kombucha has beneficial effects. And the idea of drinking something that had a slimy growth on top of it just doesn't entice me.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Ya know GG, I may have changed my mind on this stuff
after reading this:
Expert Commentary: The Truth About Kombucha


----------



## GotGarlic

Yeah, I think I'd rather just have yogurt  

Good article, thanks.


----------



## erehweslefox

I mean come on friends, this is about the same level of dealing with bacteria and yeasts that we get from dealing with Sourdough. 

Still interested in experimenting with it.


----------



## Jeni78

I made it for a few months. I didn't see any health benefits and taking care of it is the same as having a sourdough starter. 

We cook sourdough and I think that's a big differentiator from komboucha. 

I did quit making it because I had a skin breakout that couldn't be attributed to anything else. I haven't had anything like it before or since. 

I think the health benefits, or lack thereof, depend on your specific space. 


Eat anything you want, but make it yourself. 

Posting from the app.


----------



## jennyema

You can buy Kombucha at Stop and Shop and pretty much every regular grocery store around here.

I love it.

Never made it but I do make my own water kefir which is very similar (and tastier)

There are tons of recipes/how-to's on line.  I also have the book "The Art of Fermentation" which is one of the more fantastic food books Ive read.


----------



## LizStreithorst

erehweslefox said:


> I mean come on friends, this is about the same level of dealing with bacteria and yeasts that we get from dealing with Sourdough.
> 
> Still interested in experimenting with it.



Please do and let us know how it compares to commercially available stuff.  I've never had either but I'm quite curious.  The only thing I've ever made that involves a starter is yogurt that I make from the raw milk from my own dairy goats.  My milk had a high butterfat content so my yogurt was head and shoulders better than store bought.


----------



## erehweslefox

well I certainly don't want to pay $5 a bottle for it.

That is right out.


----------



## Kayelle

If I ever see it, I'll buy some. I sure wouldn't go through the trouble of making it without knowing what it tastes like.


----------



## LizStreithorst

Kayelle said:


> If I ever see it, I'll buy some. I sure wouldn't go through the trouble of making it without knowing what it tastes like.



I'm with you, Kaylle.


----------



## Andy M.

I've never seen a kombucha.  When are they in season?  Is it legal to hunt them?


----------



## Dawgluver

I think they're legal with a pellet gun.  I'm a deadeye with a pellet gun.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Yeh, now we're talking, hunt kambutcha.  Are they native to the U.P.?  I'll give the beast a fighting chance.  I'l only use my lethal hands.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Jeni78

Just be careful, I hear komboucha is also hunted by vegans. 


Eat anything you want, but make it yourself. 

Posting from the app.


----------



## Dawgluver

Not sure if they'll take a nicely hand tied lure, Chief.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Careful of the tree roosting Kombucha...when they let go...urk!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Aren't we just a silly bunch!  Reminds me of when we had the DC HotTub, and the shenanigans of past years.  Are you listening, Mudbug?  The ladies had the hot tub, and the guys camped on the other side of the virtual lake, and would sneek over in the evening to cause friendly mischief.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CharlieD

My grandparents used to make it way before it became a fad. Hateded.


----------



## Kayelle

Well, I bought a bottle of it at the grocery store today ($3.49). We shared it over ice and it had a strange, hard to describe slightly fizzy yeasty taste. It was interesting and not unpleasant, but we wouldn't go out of our way to purchase it again, and certainly not go through the trouble of making it. Besides, after reading more about making it, I wouldn't take the chances of unsafe contamination.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks for taking one for the team, Kay.  I think I'll pass.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks for taking one for the team, Kay.  I think I'll pass.



Jes call me Mikey.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Jeni78 said:


> I made it for a few months. I didn't see any health benefits and taking care of it is the same as having a sourdough starter.
> 
> We cook sourdough and I think that's a big differentiator from komboucha.
> 
> I did quit making it because I had a skin breakout that couldn't be attributed to anything else. I haven't had anything like it before or since.
> 
> I think the health benefits, or lack thereof, depend on your specific space.
> 
> 
> Eat anything you want, but make it yourself.
> 
> Posting from the app.



Gee, Jeni, I'm going to let GF know she has this nasty skin thing going on on her shins and the doctors have no clue whats going on... me thinks its the kombucha! she has two a day.


----------



## Jeni78

Sorry to hear that K--! 

From everything I've read, not all the bacteria picked up by komboucha is good. Which makes sense. 

When I broke out, it was a fresh batch. It didn't seem different than any other - which is one reason I quit making it. I prefer to be able to tell when food/drink has gone off! Or at least know how to keep food from going bad. I don't feel like I have 100% control over air. 

I have found drinking water and eating leafy green vegetables to be the best way to feel healthy. 


Eat anything you want, but make it yourself. 

Posting from the app.


----------



## Kayelle

Just thought I'd add that after the SC and I shared the bottle of store bought kambutcha this afternoon, his stomach didn't feel well later although I was fine. Just an observance.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got a bottle of it a little over a year ago, could not get past that first swallow...


----------



## Dawgluver

Target practice, like Andy suggested.


----------



## Steve Kroll

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got a bottle of it a little over a year ago, could not get past that first swallow...



That's my own stance on Kombucha, too. 

I've been known to ferment almost anything, and have no fear of yeast or (most) bacteria.

But I also have to enjoy what I'm making and, for me, Kombucha doesn't yet fall into that category. Maybe someday.


----------



## jennyema

Kayelle said:


> Just thought I'd add that after the SC and I shared the bottle of store bought kambutcha this afternoon, his stomach didn't feel well later although I was fine. Just an observance.


 

Kombucha is a probiotic so the first few times you drink it its normal to have an "off" stomach.  That means its working!


It is an acquired taste.


If you ever see *water kefir*, try that.  That's what I make and it's really good.  Light, fizzy, fruity.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I just plain don't get this "stuff".
Gut Health.
Probiotics.
Cleansing.
To me, if I eat a well balanced, sensable diet, a wide range of foods with different colors and textures, low carb-high fiber, limit my meat intake, 
watch the wine consumption, 
all in moderation, (gotta have me some sugar now and again  )
I'm good.
This has been my crede for a good portion of my life and the doctor said to me not long ago, "You're going to life a long-healthy life."
Amen.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I just plain don't get this "stuff".
> Gut Health.
> Probiotics.
> Cleansing.
> To me, if I eat a well balanced, sensable diet, a wide range of foods with different colors and textures, low carb-high fiber, limit my meat intake,
> watch the wine consumption,
> all in moderation, (gotta have me some sugar now and again  )
> I'm good.
> This has been my crede for a good portion of my life and the doctor said to me not long ago, "You're going to life a long-healthy life."
> Amen.



It's marketing, that's all. Many people are susceptible to the idea that if they just do, eat or drink X, life will be perfect - you'll have more energy, glowing skin, lose weight and become a supermodel! 

People complain a lot about Big Food and Big Pharma but fail to realize that Big Organic and Big Health Food use the same marketing techniques with different products.

I wrote a paper on the psychology of marketing in college - there was a *lot* of research available, even back in the '80s. Because of that, I feel like I'm immune to it


----------



## erehweslefox

Hey I'm into it as it tastes good, but if something tastes good, I have to ask, how can I make it?

Now is this worth the expense as a soft drink? Probably not.

I think after doing some research I could make my own, I'm kind of on the fence, like I can make my own yougurt, but why? I made a batch to prove I could and got bored. I don't eat enough yougurt, and when I want it I can buy it. Good to have in the toolbox though.

Now sourdough, I can make a better loaf than I can buy. So that is worth spending time on.


----------

